# Going to see a man about a dog



## Theseus (Dec 2, 2011)

A euphemism used to avoid telling of your true destination, often in reply to an awkward question. In Great Britain, it is commonly used as a euphemism for going to the toilet.
--Why are you leaving the table? I'm going to see a man about a dog [mainly, if not always, used by men]. Cf. The female equivalent 'I'm going to powder my nose'. How many euphemisms are used in Greece for going to the toilet (itself a euphemism in origin) or are the Greeks generally less inclined to use euphemisms for this particular function?


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

I cannot think of many euphemisms, but there are various expressions with different degrees of politeness. 
πάει εκεί που κι ο βασιλιάς πηγαίνει μόνος του is the only expression I can think of that does not use the word.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 2, 2011)

"Πάω στο μέρος". 
"Πάω προς νερού μου" (Όμως έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά η δεύτερη φράση)
"Πάω στην Καλλιόπη" Καλό και διαχρονικό. Από την φανταρική Καλλιόπη=τουαλέτα.

Έχω ένα φίλο που λέει "Πάω για κατάθεση", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται γενικά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Generally used to avoid telling of your true destination: πάω να φτύσω κι έρχομαι.
Used for the toilet (but everyone knows what you're going to do): what SBE said + πάω στο δωμάτιο με τα πλακάκια.
Used for the toilet (the specific room; what exactly you're gonna do there remains undisclosed): πάω λίγο να πλύνω τα χέρια μου.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> "Πάω στο μέρος".
> "Πάω προς νερού μου" (Όμως έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά η δεύτερη φράση)
> "Πάω στην Καλλιόπη" Καλό και διαχρονικό. Από την φανταρική Καλλιόπη=τουαλέτα.
> 
> Έχω ένα φίλο που λέει "Πάω για κατάθεση", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται γενικά.


I think that both the first two expressions are dated (note: the second one means "I'm going to pee"). I've never heard of the third, even though I know that Καλλιόπη is army slang for "toilet". I don't think we use euphemisms for "going to the toilet".


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Γιά βοηθήστε: μόνο εγώ λέω «Πάω να στείλω ένα τηλεγράφημα»;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γιά βοηθήστε: μόνο εγώ λέω «Πάω να στείλω ένα τηλεγράφημα»;



Σωστός!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 2, 2011)

Πάω να διαβάσω εφημερίδα (από τη συνήθεια κάποιων να διαβάζουν στην τουαλέτα, αλλά και από το ανέκδοτο με τον Τοτό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Generally used to avoid telling of your true destination: πάω να φτύσω κι έρχομαι.


IMO, only for slang usage, not very polite, since it shows a kind of contempt (because of the connotations for spitting).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γιά βοηθήστε: μόνο εγώ λέω «Πάω να στείλω ένα τηλεγράφημα»;



Και φαξ! (υπάρχει και σχετικό ανέκδοτο, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα...)

Επίσης, να πω ότι στα Αγγλικά λένε και _to see a man about a horse_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Και φαξ! (υπάρχει και σχετικό ανέκδοτο, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα...)


Όταν το πρωτοείπα, υπήρχαν μόνο τηλεγραφήματα και το «φαξ» ήταν κακή λέξη.
:)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2011)

Αχά!


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Μπορείς και να μην πεις πού πηγαίνεις, δηλ. "πάω (έξω, κάπου) μισό λεπτό" ή "θα λείψω για λίγο"


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Οι γυναίκες δεν είναι που σηκώνονται δυο-δυο και λένε: «εμείς πάμε λίγο να φρεσκαριστούμε»;


----------



## argyro (Dec 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γιά βοηθήστε: μόνο εγώ λέω «Πάω να στείλω ένα τηλεγράφημα»;



Όχι, αλλά εγώ, τουλάχιστον, ξέρω ότι δεν το λέμε στη θέση του "πάω προς νερού μου"... 

Anyway, there's also "με καλεί η φύση", which is exactly the same as "answer the call of nature /answer the nature's call)".

Δείτε κι αυτό (τα έχει όλα, νομίζω).


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> I've never heard of the third, even though I know that Καλλιόπη is army slang for "toilet".


I think "Καλλιόπη" is dated, even as army slang. I don't think I ever heard that expression when I did military service (8-9 years ago), although toilets (both using _and_ cleaning them) was a crucial part of our everyday life...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Επίσης, μια που το θυμήθηκα: για το «προς νερού μας» στην Αεροπορία (όσοι είχαμε σχέση με πίστα, τουλάχιστον) λέγαμε και το «εγώ πάω για μια αποστράγγιση», κι ιδίως σε συνθήκες κατούρα-να-φύγουμε (λόγω της υποχρεωτικής αποστράγγισης καυσίμου στην προ-πτήσεως επιθεώρηση).


----------



## Elsa (Dec 2, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Πάω να διαβάσω εφημερίδα (από τη συνήθεια κάποιων να διαβάζουν στην τουαλέτα, αλλά και από το ανέκδοτο με τον Τοτό).



Από το ίδιο ανέκδοτο, εμείς στο σπίτι λέμε με νόημα «...και προφανώς...», ακόμα και χωρίς έντυπο υπό μάλης. 
Ένας γνωστός μου λέει -μπλιαξ κατά τη γνώμη μου- «η φύση με καλεί».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Το _πάω για ένα ψιλό_ δεν το αναφέραμε, σωστά;


----------



## surfmadpig (Dec 2, 2011)

_Πάω να αρμέξω τη σαύρα μου_


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 2, 2011)

surfmadpig said:


> _Πάω να αρμέξω τη σαύρα μου_


Αχαχαχαχα! Πόσο καιρό έχω να το ακούσω! Μπράβο!


----------



## mariposa (Dec 5, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έχω ένα φίλο που λέει "Πάω για κατάθεση", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται γενικά.



Έχω ακούσει σε κάνα δυο περιστάσεις το "πάω για γραμμάτιο"


----------



## Jacquelineditor (Dec 5, 2011)

Most common: πηγαίνω στό μέρος


----------

